# Eyebrows position and shape might be one of the most underrated thing on this forum



## Chico Chicowski (Mar 15, 2020)

seems like changing it anyhow you want, would put many ppl at least 0.5ps+ which is a huge difference


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 15, 2020)

you need a chad barber for this tbh


----------



## Bewusst (Mar 15, 2020)

I've known this forever, that's why I'm so obsessive with my brows and do everything I can to improve them


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Mar 15, 2020)

we have this:

plus optionaly a botox

but what else for lowering?
brow ridge implant?
or pdo threads aka cat eye surgery procedure


----------



## Bewusst (Mar 15, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> we have this:
> 
> plus optionaly a botox
> 
> ...



Botox (temporary), blepharoplasty together with frontalis muscle detachment (permanent), eyebrow transplant (permanent)


----------



## Pillarman (Mar 15, 2020)

It's a mogger feature, satan eyebrows indeed very dark triad


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 15, 2020)

Bewusst said:


> I've known this forever, that's why I'm so obsessive with my brows and do everything I can to improve them


tbh i'm afraid to fuck them even with a pro trimmer


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Mar 15, 2020)

it's more the browridge that makes the difference, that image is unnatural (well, obviously). you don't get that sort of eyebrow shape without a good browridge.


----------



## Got the hunter eyes (Mar 15, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> seems like changing it anyhow you want, would put many ppl at least 0.5ps+ which is a huge difference


I agree with the importance of eyebrows but the guy in the pic got a whole different eye hunter, obviously he gets a lot better. 
Too frauded to be considerable


----------



## Bewusst (Mar 15, 2020)

streege said:


> tbh i'm afraid to fuck them even with a pro trimmer


Go to a good barber or brow bar if you're afraid of doing it yourself. You should only clean up the top, don't touch the bottom. It's pretty easy actually, you can use either an electrical trimmer or a disposable eyebrow razorblade/normal beard razorblade.


Chico Chicowski said:


> we have this:
> 
> plus optionaly a botox



This is actually semi-new to me tbh. I've just read on Realself.com that a brow lift might also be used to lower the eyebrows. If this is true, it's lifefuel for me and I will probably have it done together with frontalis muscle detachment and blepharoplasty. I need a great deal of permanent lateral eyebrow lowering and I've only had Botox injections so far because I don't have the money for the permanent procedures yet.
@Brandon10 @Chico Chicowski


----------



## Ada Mustang (Mar 15, 2020)

I look super ogre with lowset eyebrows




Bigger looksmin than drugs tbh


----------



## Deleted member 3479 (Mar 15, 2020)

High IQ thread eyebrows make a man


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Mar 15, 2020)

what? it's exactly in this forum and Lookism that we always say about Low set/High set eyebrows and thickness.


----------



## Bewusst (Mar 16, 2020)

Bewusst said:


> Go to a good barber or brow bar if you're afraid of doing it yourself. You should only clean up the top, don't touch the bottom. It's pretty easy actually, you can use either an electrical trimmer or a disposable eyebrow razorblade/normal beard razorblade.
> 
> This is actually semi-new to me tbh. I've just read on Realself.com that a brow lift might also be used to lower the eyebrows. If this is true, it's lifefuel for me and I will probably have it done together with frontalis muscle detachment and blepharoplasty. I need a great deal of permanent lateral eyebrow lowering and I've only had Botox injections so far because I don't have the money for the permanent procedures yet.
> @Brandon10 @Chico Chicowski


@Brandon10 opinion please


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Mar 16, 2020)

OwlGod said:


> what? it's exactly in this forum and Lookism that we always say about Low set/High set eyebrows and thickness.


but generaly underestimate eye area
show me how many austic post you can see today about bsso and jaw
and so little about eyes
also "ascenions" basically no one gives a f about eye area
and as "morpher" I only notice major difference when fixing eyes


----------



## Almu (Mar 16, 2020)

Mid set eyebrows are mogger trait


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Mar 16, 2020)

Almu said:


> Mid set eyebrows are mogger trait







I would look 10x better with low-set


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Mar 16, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> View attachment 310546
> 
> I would look 10x better with low-set



thats not even mid set


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Mar 16, 2020)

Bewusst said:


> I've known this forever, that's why I'm so obsessive with my brows and do everything I can to improve them


Fix your shitty hairline and beard first tbh jfl


----------



## Bewusst (Mar 16, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Fix your shitty hairline and beard first tbh jfl


what about it?


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Mar 16, 2020)

yeah if i had bushier eyebrows it would put me at least 0.25 PSL


----------



## Almu (Mar 16, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> View attachment 310546
> 
> I would look 10x better with low-set


Yours are high-set not mid-set


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Mar 16, 2020)

Bewusst said:


> what about it?


You have death tier roundish hairline with one of the worst flat haircuts 

Your beard also kills you, get stubble or clean shave


Chico Chicowski said:


> View attachment 310546
> 
> I would look 10x better with low-set


Not necessarily, keep the facial thirds in mind, high set eyebrows look better in alot of men


----------



## Bewusst (Mar 16, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> You have death tier roundish hairline with one of the worst flat haircuts
> 
> Your beard also kills you, get stubble or clean shave


You have no idea. My hairline actually isn't round at all, it was straight but is now recessed at the corners due to norwooding and I cover that up with my long hair which is why it looks round. I do that to make my forehead look smaller and to hide norwooding. I also keep my beard longer to make my lower third look better.


----------



## Brandon10 (Mar 16, 2020)

Bewusst said:


> @Brandon10 opinion please



Doctors on RS keep telling that it's possible to lower the eyebrow with an eyebrow lift... forgetting to mention that this will only work when you're reversing an overdone brow lift. 

Your current forehead anatomy, as it stands, does not allow any significant lowering by a brow lift procedure since your soft tissues there are already extremely tight so any movement of them in a downwards fashion wouldn't be effective. Remember we're talking about lowering the entire brow bone position not a single entity of it.

That's examining it from a purely anatomical point of view so I could be wrong.


----------



## Bewusst (Mar 16, 2020)

Brandon10 said:


> Doctors on RS keep telling that it's possible to lower the eyebrow with an eyebrow lift... forgetting to mention that this will only work when you're reversing an overdone brow lift.
> 
> Your current forehead anatomy, as it stands, does not allow any significant lowering by a brow lift procedure since your soft tissues there are already extremely tight so any movement of them in a downwards fashion wouldn't be effective. Remember we're talking about lowering the entire brow bone position not a single entity of it.
> 
> That's examining it from a purely anatomical point of view so I could be wrong.


This doesn't make sense to me because Botox alone - which is only paralyzing the muscle that pulls the eyebrows up and doesn't have any direct effect on soft tissue - can achieve significant lowering of the eyebrows without stretching forehead skin for example.

Also, why do you mention lowering the eyebrow *bone *when this is only about skin and muscle? As I said, I'd combine the procedure with (blepharoplasty and) frontalis muscle detachment which would loosen up tightness in the forehead and probably achieve a similar effect as Botox but permanently and mechanically instead of chemically and temporarily. 

And, as you know, I'm looking to lower my eyebrows only laterally, not medially, to make them straighter and less arched. 

I could be wrong as well but thanks for your contribution. If you find out anything else about what I'm looking for (options, procedures etc.), please let me know!


----------



## EthnicelAscension (Mar 16, 2020)

Eyebrows are huge boost, but alas, water is.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 16, 2020)

Almu said:


> Yours are high-set not mid-set


i wish mine were high set since high set are the only ones on average to have good hooding


----------



## Bewusst (Mar 16, 2020)

EthnicelAscension said:


> Eyebrows are huge boost, but alas, water is.
> 
> View attachment 310838


his look like shit tbh


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 16, 2020)

Bewusst said:


> his look like shit tbh


he gained 1 psl seriously with his currrent shape


----------



## Bewusst (Mar 16, 2020)

streege said:


> he gained 1 psl seriously with his currrent shape


looks better for sure but still too thin of a tail


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 16, 2020)

Bewusst said:


> looks better for sure but still too thin of a tail


if eyebrow was a thing i would already be chadlite 😢


----------



## Bewusst (Mar 16, 2020)

streege said:


> if eyebrow was a thing i would already be chadlite 😢


If you groomed them, yes. Gonna need a machete tbh jfl


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (Mar 16, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> seems like changing it anyhow you want, would put many ppl at least 0.5ps+ which is a huge difference


How can I shape my brows like that


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 16, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> seems like changing it anyhow you want, would put many ppl at least 0.5ps+ which is a huge difference


He went from nerd to slayer


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Mar 16, 2020)

Jimsonbobson505 said:


> How can I shape my brows like that


probably direct browplaty or pdo threads


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 16, 2020)

Jimsonbobson505 said:


> How can I shape my brows like that


You are perfect the way you are bro


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Mar 16, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> He went from nerd to slayer


yeah, because bambi eyes is not just eyes but whole eyea area mostly eyebrows position


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 16, 2020)

Bewusst said:


> If you groomed them, yes. Gonna need a machete tbh jfl


hahahahahahahah caged.


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 16, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> yeah, because bambi eyes is not just eyes but whole eyea area mostly eyebrows position


Yh his whole eye area was cuck tier with eh female arched eyebroes then it went to slayer with the straight pct ones


----------



## Brandon10 (Mar 16, 2020)

Bewusst said:


> This doesn't make sense to me because Botox alone - which is only paralyzing the muscle that pulls the eyebrows up and doesn't have any direct effect on soft tissue - can achieve significant lowering of the eyebrows without stretching forehead skin for example.
> 
> Also, why do you mention lowering the eyebrow *bone *when this is only about skin and muscle? As I said, I'd combine the procedure with (blepharoplasty and) frontalis muscle detachment which would loosen up tightness in the forehead and probably achieve a similar effect as Botox but permanently and mechanically instead of chemically and temporarily.
> 
> ...



How one defines significant amount of movement is open to debate, but even from your photos I don't remember Botox giving you a overall lower eyebrow appearance.

I just read about your goals 



> And, as you know, I'm looking to lower my eyebrows only laterally, not medially, to make them straighter and less arched.



and I've probably misunderstood them all along, I thought you were going for something more radical like this











^ You can't really go from the left to the right without lowering the supraorbital rim as well and that's what _I _generally refer to as brow lowering.

In your case, since you simply want to change the slope of your outer eyebrow portion a lateral browlift can do that. Though I'm not so sure how much will it benefit you.


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (Mar 16, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> You are perfect the way you are bro


Fam my nan just said I looked like the villain from flash ming fucking ming


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 16, 2020)

Jimsonbobson505 said:


> Fam my nan just said I looked like the villain from flash ming fucking ming


Exactly ur a slayer


----------



## GetThatBread (Mar 16, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> it's more the browridge that makes the difference, that image is unnatural (well, obviously). you don't get that sort of eyebrow shape without a good browridge.


Can an eyebrow transplant help with this? I don’t think X had a prominent brow ridge but had low trust eyebrows


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (Mar 16, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> Exactly ur a slayer


Maybe but still having a negative tilt look to my eyebrows can look of putting dark brown hair dye coming tomorrow


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (Mar 16, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> Exactly ur a slayer


I mean I look good here


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 16, 2020)

Jimsonbobson505 said:


> I mean I look good here


Ur chin Is gigachad tier


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (Mar 16, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> Ur chin Is gigachad tier


I've got the butt chin but it's very good underneath the fat I should really get my shit together ffs 😂 I just need sex to give me that boost of t that I've always been missing


Chadelite said:


> Ur chin Is gigachad tier


Is my chin that good though I thought it was decent but I'll take your word for it


----------



## Zyros (Mar 16, 2020)

Got the hunter eyes said:


> I agree with the importance of eyebrows but the guy in the pic got a whole different eye hunter, obviously he gets a lot better.
> Too frauded to be considerable


I am the one who did that morph (almost didnt remember it lmao) and I didnt touch his eyes at all, just the eyebrow position and shape.







kinda round lower lids but i'm okay with position I guess


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (Mar 16, 2020)

Bewusst said:


> You have no idea. My hairline actually isn't round at all, it was straight but is now recessed at the corners due to norwooding and I cover that up with my long hair which is why it looks round. I do that to make my forehead look smaller and to hide norwooding. I also keep my beard longer to make my lower third look better.
> View attachment 310555


Bro have you considered taking fin?


----------



## Got the hunter eyes (Mar 17, 2020)

Zyros said:


> I am the one who did that morph (almost didnt remember it lmao) and I didnt touch his eyes at all, just the eyebrow position and shape.
> View attachment 311443
> View attachment 311444
> 
> kinda round lower lids but i'm okay with position I guess


They suit you bro you look good


----------



## Bewusst (Mar 17, 2020)

Swescension said:


> Bro have you considered taking fin?


No, would never touch that crap


----------



## RAITEIII (Mar 17, 2020)

Bewusst said:


> I've known this forever, that's why I'm so obsessive with my brows and do everything I can to improve them


Sometimes I'm scared of giving certain shape because it'll kinda take forever to grow back tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (Mar 17, 2020)

Bewusst said:


> No, would never touch that crap


I can't think of anything worse than going bald tbh


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 17, 2020)

Ive always said eyebrows are the most important NON BONE thing about ur face

thickness/density/shape position and color are all so crucial


----------



## Bewusst (Mar 17, 2020)

Swescension said:


> I can't think of anything worse than going bald tbh


chemical castration is worse tbh and there's always HT, hats, even Minoxidil + dermarolling is better imo than taking an anti-androgen with potential permanent damage


----------



## needsolution (Mar 17, 2020)

Brandon10 said:


> How one defines significant amount of movement is open to debate, but even from your photos I don't remember Botox giving you a overall lower eyebrow appearance.
> 
> I just read about your goals
> 
> ...


Is there way to lower supraorbital?


----------



## Austrian Oak (May 29, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> yeah, because bambi eyes is not just eyes but whole eyea area mostly eyebrows position


Can an eyebrow transplant change your eyebrow shape? Like putting hairs closer to the nose


----------



## Chico Chicowski (May 29, 2020)

spiderchad said:


> Can an eyebrow transplant change your eyebrow shape? Like putting hairs closer to the nose


Probably, but botox and browplasty are superior


----------

